# Which wood stays redder over time?



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I have a project I am looking at and I need some red colored wood. It will be exposed but will remain indoors.

I am looking at redheart, bloodwood and Chakte Kok (redwood will be too soft).

Which of those would maintain their color best?

Is there another red colored wood that I haven't thought of?

I would hate to have to dye something red, but at least I know it would take a lot to make it darken or fade.

Thanks


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

african bloodwood


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

sry u mentioned it already….i just trust it


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Funny you should ask, Gary… this topic was just brought up the other day.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/11636


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

Gary stay away from red heart It will turn brown (I have alot of it) ! I also have Bloodwood and hands down would go with Bloodwood Its alot harder and has a great shimmer/chatoyant attributes.
I made a guitar stand (I'll Be posting soon) out of Bloodwood and very white tiger stripped maple a fews years ago and its still the same color as the day I made it !!
Like you said Redwood is too soft and will turn dark red after a finish is applied .
Paduak In my oppion is more orange/red and in time will change color to a brownish ..not as bad as redheart though! 
I've never worked with Chakte Kok… I just looked it up here's some info on it … It sounds like it has a lot of the same characteristics as Redheart . http://wiki.bmezine.com/index.php?title=Chakte_Kok&redirect=no

I love Bloodwood I just wish it didn't cost so much.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Charlie - I saw that but it was asking a different question.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I would suggest bloodwood. I've made quite a few pens out of it and it is beautiful with a gloss finish.


----------



## ChrisBabayco (Aug 25, 2007)

I would add another vote for bloodwood. I have had very good luck with it retaining its color for ~5 years at this point.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

IMHO - No matter what you use if you don't want it to "turn brown" coat it with a UV (Ultra Violet) resistant finish like Spar Varnish that is made for the outdoors when wood is exposed to the sun.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't know …red cedar is too soft m but it stays RED ...


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

I have bloodwood that has stayed 100% red for over a decade, it's my vote. Redheart does go brown. I've never heard of the other candidate.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

What about Meranti, it's a dense hardwood nad stands up to the elements really well.
http://www.curiouswoods.com/wood--Philipine-Mahogany-Red-Meranti--M.html


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

gary ,
i'm with the bloodwood .
i have had one twisted board for 10 years in my exotics stash ,
it's the easyest to spot , it stays red , with no finish .

happy birthday to the wife today !
you two enjoy .


----------



## millmgr (Nov 17, 2009)

I would agree with bloodwood with padauk as a second choice. I also agree with John Gray that a UV inhibitor will keep the color more vibrant. I have heard that Armor All works well on the bare wood prior to finish, but I haven't use it personally. Would need to test it for compatability with your finish.


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

+1 Bloodwood gets the vote for natural real redness. 
I guess it depends on the red you are looking for though. Mahogany treated with Potassium Dichromate has a wonderful long lasting kind of reddishness to it.


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 31, 2007)

The last couple bloodwood purchases I made have been very disappointing.Ordered over the internet. It was pinkish and off red striped. Not nice at all. Now I have bunch of ugly stuff I have to use up


----------



## douglas2cats (Mar 31, 2008)

I've had pretty good luck with blloodwood staying fairly red but it's wood and it's going to turn a little bit browner than when you first cut it. How much wood are we talking about and does it need to be wood? Just something for inlay? Maybe solid red corian?


----------



## sidestepmcgee (Mar 14, 2008)

I know this is off topic ,gary did you ever find out what that tree was in your yard?


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Padauk one year later:
http://w335.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http://w335.photobucket.com/albums/m455/kolwdwrkr/7aaf84eb.pbw


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

From: http://www.a1-wood-flooring.com/exotic-hardwoods.htm

*Chakte-kok* -The coloring of this lightweight wood can easily fade from an attractive red to a muddy orange or yellow-brown. It grows in the areas from Southern Mexico to Southern Brazil. Also known as "Gateado," "Dominican mahogany," "Cuban mahogany," and "Jamaica mahogany."

*Bloodwood* - This is a durable, resistant wood with coloring ranging from red to deep brown. Bloodwood grows in Brazil and is also referred to as "Muirapiranga," "Satine Rubane," and "Cardinal Wood." **************************************** - The color of the heartwood of **************************************** ranges from brown to deep red, while the sapwood is lighter. It grows in Australia and is very hard and moderately durable.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Here is a new pic of the door on my poker chip cabinet, 4 years old Redheart.


----------



## mynoblebear (Nov 22, 2009)

I might consider Bubinga it is quite hard and as it gets older it will get a deeper reader look.


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

Gary, I think Padauk would be a good red wood to go with.


----------



## zignman (Nov 23, 2009)

Padauk, by far the best, have made museum displays and just finished all the trim in the galley of my houseboat I'm building


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I wanted to thank all of you for your response. I hadn't thought of Paduak since I have always thought of that as orange. I really like the smell of fresh cut Paduak.

I think I have settled on Bloodwood. I have a piece but it is a real dark red one. I sanded it so I know it is that color all the way through. I will just have to try and find a lighter colored 6 inch square piece in a scrap bin somewhere.

Thanks again!


----------



## DromSealis (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi,
I came across this thread in a search regarding Bloodwood.
Perhaps the members on this board can answer a few question about Bloodwood Tree (Brosimum Paraense, Brosimum Rubescens):

Where can I find access to seeds available for purchase?
What kind of soil at what altitude is ideal to cultivate them? Can these trees grow in the US?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

My padauk tongue drum has now turned from this color:










to a solid black/brown because of sun exposure. Incredible UV color changing.

I would also try bloodwood with a UV protectant.


----------



## DromSealis (Mar 10, 2015)

So, this is the color people refer to when they say that Orange Padauk and Red Sandalwood turn to after a while.

Bobasaurus, how old is this drum tongue? It still looks decently raspberry-mahogany-Orange to me.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

That's an old picture taken right when I made it maybe 6 years ago. I just took a new picture of it for you:










It sat in a very sunny spot for a few years, turning it this shade.


----------



## DromSealis (Mar 10, 2015)

Maybe because i want it to be, but I think the dark-chocolate mahogany for this aged-padauk is still rather pretty.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Most every naturally red colored woods will over time change color to a darker brownish with a red tinge even if you coat it with a high UV filtering finish. Dye your wood with aniline dyes, they will last much longer.


----------



## DromSealis (Mar 10, 2015)

Unfortunately for those objects that are large and on display, the fate is much faster; and much more profound. I've seen some faded padauk Chess pieces that, after years, still has a discernible orange color to it. Of course, the advantage for these chess pieces is that they are stored in a box most of their lives, never seeing light unless they're being played with.

I'm seeing a dark-chocolate color for Padauk for the first time, and didn't know that the sun could do this much "damage" to it. (But, of course, the "damage" still looks rather beautiful; if you're a fan of dark-chocolate colors like me.)


----------



## Oughtsix (Mar 9, 2015)

I have never used blood wood. For another possibility look at Robusta It is more of an orangish red.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

It still has a reddish hue to it in the right light. I have other old padauk projects of mine that retained their color since I kept them out of direct sun.


----------



## DromSealis (Mar 10, 2015)

The future fate of my newly ordered Padauk chess pieces (White army set against Black Gaboon Ebony army) -

















I gotta enjoy them now. They are currently being shipped to me from India. Will arrive in a week and 1/2. After that, I have 6 to 10 years to enjoy it as it is. Not ever taking it out unless for analysis or games.

note - Some computer screens willl see this as dull orange and muddy brown, depending on the color resolution of your laptop/desktop. In truth, the color of these pieces are a high luster of dark and moderate sunset *Orange*.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> The last couple bloodwood purchases I made have been very disappointing.Ordered over the internet. It was pinkish and off red striped. Not nice at all. Now I have bunch of ugly stuff I have to use up
> 
> - pvwoodcrafts


The good blood wood is getting harder to get and many suppliers are selling a different species of blood wood than you may be use to. When ordering blood wood make sure to specify "Brosimum paraense".


----------



## DromSealis (Mar 10, 2015)

Just for anyone's reference -

Assuming we're not talking about flooring, doors or ceilings but, instead, things that can be stored in dark places, here's a sample of aged bloodwood that has minimally seen UV radiation -










I can now understand why Bloodwood is such a nice choice; despite the fact that, as I've read multiple times, it's quite difficult of a wood on you.


----------

